# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  ABD kriptolarındaki Kandil notları

## bozok

*ABD kriptolarındaki Kandil notları*

** 
*PKK’nın Kandil’deki ve Irak’ın diğer yerlerindeki faaliyetleri ABD’nin gizli diplomatik yazışmalarında önemli bir yer tutuyor.* 

*Güncelleme:20 Ağustos 2011 04:49*

Taraf gazetesi Wikileaks belgelerini yayınladı. *İşte Kandil kriptoları...*


"Döndük dolaştık aynı yere geldik sanki. Türkiye, son birkaç yıldır Kürt meselesini “demokratik açılım” yoluyla çözmek için attığı adımlardan tümden vazgeçmemiş de olsa, bu adımlar şu an için fiilen askıda; Başbakan'ın deyişiyle “artık konuşulmuyor, uygulanıyor.” Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ne ait F-16'lar Irak Kürdistanı'ndaki Kandil Dağı ve Zap bölgesinde, PKK'ya ait hedefleri vuruyor. Bu ilk “sınırötesi harekat” değil elbet; Kandil, PKK'nın 2000'li yılların başından itibaren buradaki mevcudiyetini yoğunlaştırması ve kurumsallaştırması sonrasında, Türkiye'nin fiilen harekat yapmadığı zamanlarda bile, askeri anlamda sürekli hedefte tuttuğu, gözetlediği bir yer.


Biz de bugünden itibaren, “WikiLeaks Türkiye Belgeleri” dosyamızda mevcut on bir binden fazla diplomatik telgraf arasındaki “Kandil yazışmalarını” okumaya başlıyoruz. Bu yazışmalarda, Kandil'de ve genel olarak Irak Kürdistanı'ndaki PKK faaliyetlerinin Türkiye ile ABD arasında nasıl bir diplomatik ve askeri diyaloga konu olduğuna ilişkin önemli ipuçları var.


*Karayılan'la KYB Kandil'de anlaştılar*

“Kandil kriptoları”nın ilkini sekiz yıl kadar öncesinden seçtik. 19 Aralık 2003'te ABD'nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği'nde görevli Siyasi Müsteşar John Kunstadter, “KİşİYE üZEL” bir telgraf kaleme aldı. Büyükelçi Eric Edelman'ın onayıyla gönderilen telgrafın başlığı, *“IRAK'TAKİ PKK/KADEK/KONGRA GEL'E KARşI TüRKİYE'NİN YENİ EYLEM TALEBİ.”* Telgrafın kısa girişinde, Türk Dışişleri yetkililerinin ABD Büyükelçiliği'ne “İletmemizi Türk Genelkurmayı istedi” diyerek bir rapor sundukları belirtiliyor ve askeri istihbarat yetkililerince hazırlanmış olması kuvvetle muhtemel olan bu raporun tam metnine yer veriliyor. Türk askeri yetkililerinin Kandil ve civarını yakın takipte tuttuklarını gösteren o metin aynen şöyle:


KONGRA-GEL (PKK) unsurlarının Irak'ta ABD, KDP (Kürdistan Demokratik Partisi) ve KYB (Kürdistan Yurtsever Birliği) yetkilileriyle bağlantılarına ilişkin olarak aşağıdaki bilgiler elde edilmiştir:


Â» ABD yetkililerinin istekleri doğrultusunda, Dr. Mahmut Osman (Geçici Konsey'in bir üyesi) KONGRA-GEL'in (PKK) Irak'taki siyasi faaliyetlerini yürüten PüDK'nın (Kürdistan Demokratik üözüm Partisi) süpervizörü/idarecisi olarak görevlendirilmiştir. (Burada araya girerek, PüDK'nın bu telgrafın yazılmasından dokuz ay kadar, ABD'nin Irak'ı işgalinin başlamasından ise sadece bir hafta önce, 3-15 Mart 2002 tarihlerinde, Irak Kürdistanı'nda düzenlenen bir konferansta kurulduğunu hatırlatalım. PüDK, daha sonra Brüksel'de yapılan kuruluş duyurusunda, amacının “Demokratik Irak'ta özgürlükçü federal sistem” olduğunu, ayrıca Ulusal Savunma Birlikleri/Hezen Bergiri Neteweyi-HBN adıyla bir gerilla gücü kuracağını da resmen duyurmuştu. Türkiye'nin PKK'nın “Irak'taki cephe örgütü” olarak gördüğü PüDK, yıllar içinde Irak Kürt partileriyle çeşitli sorunlar yaşadı, büroları kapatıldı ve yöneticileri gözaltına alındı, ancak parti halen etkinliğini sürdürüyor. Dr. Mahmut Osman ise, yine Türkiye tarafından “PKK'nın Irak'taki sözcüsü” olarak adlandırılan bir siyasetçi ve halen Irak Parlamentosu'nun üyesi.)


Â» Celal Talabani, Irak Geçici Konseyi'nin (Irak'taki Geçici Yönetim Konseyi, Amerikan işgalinin ikinci safhasında Irak'ın yönetimini üstlenen ve üyelerini ABD'nin 13 Temmuz 2003'te belirlediği bir idari kuruldu.) başkanlığına seçildikten sonra PüDK'nın faaliyetlerine olan desteğini arttırmıştır; KONGRA-GEL (PKK) üyeleri halihazırda faaliyetlerini Kerkük'teki PüDK bürosundam yürütmektedirler; özellikle Kerkük'te KONGRA-GEL (PKK) destekçilerinin sayısında artış vardır.


Â» KONGRA-GEL'in (PKK) önde gelen unsurlarından Murat Karayılan ile KYB (Kürdistan Yurtsever Birliği) temsilcileri arasında Kandil Dağı'nda 21 Kasım 2003'te bir görüşme yapılmış ve aşağıdaki kararlar alınmıştır:


(a) KONGRA-GEL (PKK) ile KYB arasında bilgi alışverişi arttırılacaktır.


(b) KYB'nin sınır polisi KONGRA-GEL (PKK) tarafından desteklenecektir.


(c) KONGRA-GEL (PKK) Kandil Dağı / Dolakoga ve Kasr hattında İran sınırının güvenliğinden sorumlu olacaktır.


Â» KONGRA-GEL (PKK), KDP'nin (Kürdistan Demokratik Partisi) Musul'daki tesislerinde bir büro açmıştır. Bağdat'da ayrı bir büro açma ve şu amaçlara ulaşma gayreti de sürmektedir:


(a) Terörist örgütün önde gelen unsurlarından Faysal Dunlayıcı (diğer adı Kani Yılmaz) birkaç başka teröristle birlikte, önümüzdeki günlerde Dohuk'a, Musul'a ve Mahmur Kampı'na gidecektir. (Yine bir hatırlatmayla araya girelim; bir dönem PKK Merkez Komite üyesi olan ve örgütün Avrupa temsilciliğini yapan Kani Yılmaz, 2004'te Osman ücalan'la birlikte PKK'dan ayrılarak Yurtsever Demokrat Partisi'ni –PWD– kurmuş ve bu telgrafın yazılmasından iki yıl sonra, 2006 şubatında Süleymaniye'de bindiği araca yerleştirilen bombanın infilak etmesi sonucu ölmüştü. PKK bu konuda sorumluluğu hiç üstlenmedi ancak Kani Yılmaz suikastının “örgüt içi bir infaz” olduğu kanısı halen yaygın.)


(Kani Yılmaz) Musul'daki KDP temsilcilerinden, Bağdat'ta bir büro açabilmek için ABD yetkililerinden izin alınmasında destek isteyecektir.


*Ankara, 18 Aralık 2003.*


*İntihar saldırısıyla timlerimizi vururlar*


Genelkurmay'ın Kandil ve çevresindeki istihbarat faaliyetinin kapsamı kadar, ABD ve Iraklı Kürt yetkililerin PKK'ya desteği konusundaki kuşkularını da ortaya koyan yukarıdaki raporun Washington'a iletilmesinden bir ay sonra, 23 Ocak 2004'te, ABD'nin Ankara Büyükelçiliği Başmüsteşarı Robert S. Deutsch, “GİZLİ” ibareli bir kripto kaleme aldı. Bu kriptoda da yine, Türk askeri istihbaratının hazırladığı kısa bir rapora yer verildi. “IRAK'TAKİ TERüRİST FAALİYET KONUSUNDA TüRK GENELKURMAYI'NIN MALUMATI” başlığını taşıyan yazışmanın metnini sunuyoruz:


(1) Bu bir eylem talebidir, üçüncü paragrafa bakınız.


(2) Türk Genelkurmayı ODC-Türkiye'ye (ODC, yani Office of Defense Cooperation, Ankara'da bulunan ABD'ye ait “Savunma İşbirliği Bürosu” dur. ODC'ler, ABD'nin çeşitli ülkelerle askeri işbirliğini ve savunma alanında eşgüdümü sağlamak üzere kurduğu, Türkiye gibi bazı ülkelerde büyükelçilik bünyesinden mekansal ve idari anlamda özerk çalışan, genellikle başında bir general olan ve şeffaflıktan yoksun olmalarının da etkisiyle, faaliyetleri şüphe çeken birimlerdir.) PKK/KADEK/KHK'nın bir uzantısı olduğunu iddia ettikleri Kürdistan Demokratik üözüm Partisi'nin (PüDK), Musul civarındaki Arapları kadrosuna aldığına, onları terörist taktikler konusunda eğittiğine ve Erbil ile Dohuk'ta Türk irtibat timlerini göz hapsinde tuttuğuna ilişkin anlayışını aktardı. Onlar (Türk Genelkurmay yetkilileri kastediliyor) ayrıca, PüDK'nın Musul'da 25 ocak haftasında üç günlük bir kongre toplayacağını da söylüyorlar. Bu kongre esnasında, bazı katılımcılar Mahmur Kampı'nda kalacaklar. Türk Genelkurmayı'nın mektubunun metni üçüncü paragraftadır. Bu mektup, kendisinin burada Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığı ile Mahmur konusunda yaptığı görüşme esnasında Bakan Yardımcısı Dewey ile (Dönemin Nüfus, Mülteciler ve Göçten Sorumlu ABD Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Arthur E. Dewey) paylaşılmıştır.


*(3) YORUM VE EYLEM TALEBİ:* Türklerin aktardığı bilgileri bağımsız olarak teyit edememekle birlikte, onların geçen yıl sonunda KADEK'in kongre planları ve bir basın toplantısı planı konusundaki bilgilerinin doğru olduğunu hatırlıyoruz. Başbakan Erdoğan, 25 ocak haftasında ABD'de olacak. İletilen tarihlerin bir tesadüf olması yüksek olasılık değil. (PüDK kongresinin de 25 ocak haftasında gerçekleşeceğine ilişkin bilgi kastediliyor.) ABD politikasıyla uyumlu olarak, CPA/CJTF-7'nin (Irak'taki ABD askeri yönetimi, yani işgal sonrasında oluşturulan Koalisyon Geçici Yönetimi'ne bağlı askeri idare, tam adıyla “Birleşik Ortak Görev Gücü 7” kastediliyor.) herhangi bir kongrenin/basın toplantısının engellenmesini ve Irak'ta terörist saldırılar planlayan PKK/KHK bağlantılı kişilerin yakalanması için gerekli adımların atılmasını talep ediyoruz. Aynı zamanda, Kuzey Irak'taki Türk personeli hedef alan terörist eyleme karşı koruma amaçlı adımların atılması da uygun olabilir.


(4) Türk Genelkurmayı'nın mektubu başlıyor:


*TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİ*


*GENELKURMAY BAşKANLIğI*


*ANKARA*


HRK.: 1700-49-04/PI.LHrk.D.MMHS. (kr.)


81/313182


20 Ocak 2004


KONU: PüDK'nın Kuzey Irak'taki faaliyetleri


*TüRKİYE SAVUNMA İşBİRLİğİ OFİSİ'NE*


(1) PKK/KONGRA-GEL terör örgütünün uzantısı olan PüDK'nın (Kürdistan Demokratik üözüm Partisi) Musul'da yaşayan bazı genç ve muhtaç Arapları alıp silahlı terörist eylemler gerçekleştirmek üzere örgütledikleri/eğittikleri bilgisine sahibiz. Bu eylem gruplarına mensup şahıslar, Erbil ve Dohuk'taki Türk İrtibat Timleri binalarının fotoğraflarını çekmektedirler. Her iki irtibat tim merkezine de saldırmaya hazırlanmaktadırlar. Planlanan potansiyel saldırı, araç ya da personel aracılığıyla yapılacak bir intihar bombalaması olabilir.


(2) PüDK, Ocak 2004'ün son haftasında (muhtemel tarih 28 Ocak 2004'tür) Musul'daki bir otelde üç günlük bir kongre toplayacaktır. Terörist örgütün 285 mensubu, bu kongreye katılmak için Kandil Dağı'ndan, Irak'ın muhtelif şehirlerinden, İran, Suriye ve bazı Avrupa ülkelerinden Musul'a gelmiştir. Kongre esnasında, bu kişilerden bazıları Musul'daki otellerde ve bazıları da Mahmur Kampı'nda kalacaktır.


*GENELKURMAY BAşKANI'NA*


*METİN YAVUZ YALüIN*


Korgeneral


Harekat Başkanı


(Emekli Korgeneral Metin Yavuz Yalçın halen Balyoz Davası'nda tutuklu olarak yargılanmaktadır.)


Metin sona eriyor.


(...) EDELMAN.



*MYNET*

----------

